# Temperaturas na Serra da Estrela



## morpheus (26 Jul 2012 às 23:06)

http://www.geobserver.org/weather


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 23:59)

morpheus disse:


> http://www.geobserver.org/weather





Excelente, espero que durante o inverno se mantenha e alarguem os serviços disponibilizados pelo site.


----------



## morpheus (27 Jul 2012 às 09:53)

Claro que sim, aliás aceitam-se sugestões para publicação de dados e serviços, e colaboração para quem esteja disponível.


----------



## DRC (27 Jul 2012 às 10:21)

morpheus disse:


> Claro que sim, aliás aceitam-se sugestões para publicação de dados e serviços, e colaboração para quem esteja disponível.



Podiam pôr o nome dos locais onde estão as temperaturas.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

Ter acesso aos dados da estação da Torre é que era de valor 

De norte para sul creio serem estas as localizações: Guarda, Gouveia, Penhas Douradas, Manteigas, Loriga, Covilhã.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2012 às 19:20)

Se percebi bem, não são dados reais, mas apenas dados estimados por fornecedores de dados meteo da Net, que como sabem recorrerem a interpolações para estimar a temperatura em determinado local, coisa que também sabemos, pode gerar em certas circunstancias erros enormes.

Seria bem mais interessante se fossem estações meteorológicas reais. Se percebi mal, corrijam-me.


----------



## budah (6 Nov 2012 às 19:30)

Boa noite.

Temo que este tópico não seja o indicado, e se estiver errado por favor corrijam-me.

No próximo fim de semana, 10 e 11 de Novembro irei fazer uma visita à Serra da Estrela, será que algum entendido me poderia dizer qual o tempo que se espera e se há previsão de queda de neve, ou se ainda resta alguma do ultimo nevão...não é só para alegria dos miudos, também os graúdos gostam.
Desde já muito obrigado a quem fizer o favor.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Norther (6 Nov 2012 às 20:16)

muito interessante, em relação a fauna posso ajudar ja que faço caminhadas praticamente todos os fins de semana na Serra, agora em relação as estações meteorológicas e como Vince referiu haviam de ser de estações reais, como a estação meteorológica que esta na Torre e que só o pessoal do centro limpeza de neve tem aceso.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> Se percebi bem, não são dados reais, mas apenas dados estimados por fornecedores de dados meteo da Net, que como sabem recorrerem a interpolações para estimar a temperatura em determinado local, coisa que também sabemos, pode gerar em certas circunstancias erros enormes.
> 
> Seria bem mais interessante se fossem estações meteorológicas reais. Se percebi mal, corrijam-me.



De facto, é um pouco incompreensível se não forem usados dados reais. Covilhã, Guarda e as Penhas Douradas têm EMA; e existem estações amadoras, tanto quanto tenho conhecimento, em Loriga, Manteigas e na Covilhã. 

No caso da Covilhã, o contraste que deriva da diferença de altitude (cerca de 300m) entre a EMA do aeródromo e a estação do Spiritmind propicia, devido à inversão térmica, dados muito interessantes. 

E há ainda a estação da Torre, como foi referido...

Em resumo, uma boa ideia a ser aperfeiçoada com o tempo...Aliás, com um mínimo de investimento, poderiam ser adicionadas outras localizações através da criação de mais estações amadoras, patrocinadas pelas entidades envolvidas, por exemplo. Devido às tais diferenças de altitude, orientação do relevo, entre outros factores, o que não faltam são microclimas na Estrela...


----------



## morpheus (7 Nov 2012 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Têm razão quendo dizem "De facto, é um pouco incompreensível se não forem usados dados reais".

No entanto é difícil obter dados reais de todas as estações e apresenta-los publicamente, existem muitas restrições pelo que nesta página apenas são mostrados dados provenientes de webservices de serviço meteorológico.

Convido a registarem-se e darem as vossas opiniões e sugestões, pois é com o cruzamento de informações, opiniões, críticas e sugestões que se fazem melhores sistemas.

Obrigado, um abraço a todos.


----------

